# Spent so much money on tetra uvc



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

I bought the tetra uvc and the light does not even work after a few days? I paid even for a warrenty.


What would you guys do? it sucks water in for nothing. Anyone got ideas? I got it from big ALs but i can't return it since its been opened and used.



Shouldn't the company replace the part? Or the whole thing? ill post a video for you


Kinda depressing you spend al this money to have it bust on you


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

the light switches on by itself now? it's really strange


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you are just looking for an exchange/replacement of defective part, there shouldn't be a problem. It is a franchise store so I'm not sure how much influence that contacting BA head office will help.

You bought extra warranty...go over the fine print to see what it covers and if this it to be honored by BA or Tetra. I can somewhat understand jumping through hoops after 2-3 months of use but a few days...something isn't right.


----------

